# Just a crazy thought



## Catahoula (Aug 9, 2012)

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3190599433.html

Must be crazy...I just got two goats and am still learning about them...but I have always wanted a cow too.... How different it is to keep a cow???


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2012)

She sure is cute!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 9, 2012)

Cows are a bit easier to look after than goats are...the fencing requirements aren't as big of an issue, but they do eat more than a goat, and they won't eat what goats like to eat. 

Basically, in a nut-shell that's about it.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 9, 2012)

I just told DH how easy it is...and he laughed.   Guess one of us has to be realistic...or we'd end up a whole farm of animals....  She is cute and....


----------



## kfacres (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never heard of a belted jersey-- I'm guesing she's a belted galloway crossed with a mini jersey.  

I'd hate to see the height of the ladder they stood on to take that picture.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 10, 2012)

She is cute.  I did not know that there were miniature cows-how does their grown weight compare to a standard size?


----------



## kfacres (Aug 10, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is cute.  I did not know that there were miniature cows-how does their grown weight compare to a standard size?


much smaller

I know of Mini Jerseys and mini Herfs.

Basically they are nothing different than dwarfs.

Both have associations- you can google.

30-36" height is normal for them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 10, 2012)

Get. Her.

If DH says no, send her this way


----------



## Cricket (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about Galloways, but wondering what I would do if I couldn't get it to settle bred AI.  I could live with that look!.  Keeping a goat compared to a cow is sort of like the difference between having a dog and a cat.  You gotta make some adjustments, but it's all good.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 10, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Cows are a bit easier to look after than goats are...the fencing requirements aren't as big of an issue, but they do eat more than a goat, and they won't eat what goats like to eat.
> 
> *Galloways will eat most things a goat eats including branches and twigs *
> 
> Basically, in a nut-shell that's about it.


Sorry but dont like mini cattle esp the price $2000 for half a crossbred cow


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking the same thing! lol I would rather get a hereford or an angus heifer for $1200 (the going price around my area) and use the other $800 to pay for her feed lol


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, we live in 8150' in elevation and it is NOT good for cattle...I read. So that would be DH's excuse.... I don't even know why I want a cow anyway...for some reasons, I have always liked them and thought it would be interesting to keep one as pets...just like the goats.  Goats, Geese and a Cow... I guess I am not doing too bad.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 10, 2012)

$2,000.00 for a mini belted galloway seems expensive to me too.

If you have a goat that you can milk, you will be much happier with goat milk than cow milk in my humble opinion.

Before I shelled out that kind of money, I'd want to know that the cow was going to produce what was promised.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 10, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> $2,000.00 for a mini belted galloway seems expensive to me too.
> 
> If you have a goat that you can milk, you will be much happier with goat milk than cow milk in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...


Its a mishmash crossbred - no such thing as a Mini Galloway belt or no belt


----------



## kfacres (Aug 10, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy thinks it's a min jersey crossed with a belted galloway...

especially since they advertise it as being a mini jersey.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2012)

i don't know much about keeping cattle but i know shes not a jersey. if your going to spend that kind of money on an animal i would look longer and harder and get one who seems healthy, you know the owner is knowledgeable about it and consider breeds/size etc


----------



## kfacres (Aug 11, 2012)

despite the horrible angle of the picture, when I check out the front view, I can see a little jersey breed character coming out.  The belted color pattern can only come from one place, that we all know- and it is dominate.  But when you read into this calf's actually 'breed character', besides color pattern-- I see some jersey hiding out.  

Maybe someone should ask the owner?


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 11, 2012)

if you are looking for easy going cows that aren't as big as normal cows you could consider highlands (I love mine), dexters which are a dual purpose, or an actual belted galloway... BTW there is a breed called a miniature gallaway which are great for small farms. Before you jump into cattle do a bit of research on them for what would work best for you...

Like the others said... the price is outlandish especially for a cross breed, around here you can generally buy any of the pure bred breeds  for about $800 as a 1 year old.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think you want and or need her, but consider Denver is a measly 10 hour drive I believe I do want and need her.  I understand why she's 2000 (novelty) and I understand why the others wouldn't spend that much. Really it comes down to what you want.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I don't think you want and or need her, but consider Denver is a measly 10 hour drive I believe I do want and need her.  I understand why she's 2000 (novelty) and I understand why the others wouldn't spend that much. Really it comes down to what you want.


It was a big step for me to get my goats. I couldn't make another step to get more. There are so many reasons for not getting more pets.   Are you going to contact the owner? We all want want and want more animals...but if you need her, you must get her then.


----------

